

Charlize Theron Negotiated a $10MM Paycheck After Sony Hack Revealed Unequal Pay - sp332
http://www.businessinsider.com/charlize-theron-10-million-huntsman-paycheck-2015-1

======
transfire
Hey, North Korea gets a point for women's rights!

